# Confused suggest ur comments to buy Pulsar 135 LS



## Sathish (Jan 26, 2011)

after reading lot of indepth reviews, i have totally confused to buy anyone of the following bikes.  my maximum budge 62k


1. Pulzar 135LS
2. HH Shine
3. Disconver 150
4. Apache RTR 160

i am in thinking of pular 135LS.. pl share any comments and experience.


----------



## rahul_c (Jan 26, 2011)

Discover 150 is no different from discover 125 version in looks, but its great value for money.
IMO go for pulsar 135 it looks the best and you will be saving money in long run cause it has better average.


----------



## preyingangster (Mar 3, 2011)

u better go for honda shine..it s the best out f ur choices..pulsar s a gud bike bt u hav 2 spend more 4 maintainence.same with discover.usually bajaj cant br trusted to last long.max mayb 2 yearz witout problemz.and there is no resale value for apache.so u beta gt shine.
the one problem with shine s u hav to order the byk and wait for a long tym cus the bookingz r alwayz full..
source
had a pulsar nd discover...currently using FZ


----------



## Empirial (Mar 3, 2011)

Why don't you consider Yamaha SZ-R?


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Mar 4, 2011)

i think in ur budget pulsar 135 wud be the best option


----------



## himangshu (Mar 4, 2011)

Yamaha SZ-R is the best choice.


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 4, 2011)

Sathish said:


> 1. Pulzar 135LS
> 2. HH Shine
> 3. Disconver 150
> 4. Apache RTR 160



Test Drive each of these & buy which is more cosy to u.....


----------



## azzu (Mar 4, 2011)

and ur not stating ur requirements ..
good mileage , great perfomance , comfy seating ,etc..

in above bikes bajaj pulsar 135 is a good bet..
and apache rtr isnt bad either


----------

